# Cruising middle lower Chesapeake Bay



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All
I'm new here. I used to own a 31' Malabar Jr (1929) and have spent lots of fishing time in the lower Chesapeake Bay. My family is chartering a 39Jeanneau in August and looking for your input on anchorages in and near Rappahannock River. Want to show my wife and 3 daughters a good time and expect we'll want to dock once or twice in the 6 day outing so as to get a restaurant or pool in the mix. I've done Mobjack Bay, Cape Charles/Cherrystone Point, Fishing Bay and not so well at Hole in the Wall. Would like to hear your pointers for a boat with 5' draft and a dingy with outboard so we get the best out of our vacation. Any input much appreciated with regards weather, locations, or important stops along the way.

Steve


----------



## faisond (Apr 18, 2006)

Sea Dawg;

Here are some suggestions for visiting in the area you wish to sail. I'm not sure where you're sailing from. Deltaville? Anyway, Urbanna is a great town to visit, approximately 3-4 hours up the Rappahannock from Deltaville with a nice anchorage basin and a municipal dinghy dock you can use to walk into town. The Corrotoman river off the the Rappahannock is also a nice place to anchor and, if you're on a quest for solitude, i'd recommend the western branch. Carter's Ck. and Irvington is also a nice place and a walk into town affords the opportunity to visit the Steamboat Era museum which may be of interest to your party. If you head north in the Chesapeake from the Rappahannock, you can turn westward into Fleets bay whcih has a number of picturesque creeks (Indian, Dymer, Antipoison, etc.) that make nice protected anchorages. Tucked in behind Fleets Island is what is locally known as "Pirate's Beach", a popular spot for locals where you can anchor within close proximity to the beach and dinghy ashore for sunbathing and swimming (unless the jelies are about!). Further north, you can enter the Great Wicomoco whcih affords the opportunity to visit Reedville on Cockrell Ck. The Reedville Fisherman's Museum is but a short walk into town and is very interesting. The Crazy Crab restaurant at the reedville Marina is very good and reasonable. If the Omega protein factory is "cooking" fish the day you visit, be advised that the aroma can be quite strong and you will want to be upwind.
On the southern bank of the Great Wicomico near its entrance to the bay is Mill Creek, one of our favorite anchorages because of its relatively undeveloped shoreline. I've had many a pleasant soak off the stern in Mill Ck when the jellyfish are absent. 

If you chose to venture accross the Bay, Onnancock is an interesting place to visit with several good restaruants - Bizzoto's being my favorite. Then there is always Tangier island which everyone should visit at some point in their lives. 

Afternoon thunder squalls are the biggest weather risk for you in August. Keep and eye on the sky and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the informative guidance. Sailed out of Urbanna as well as Carter's Creek, both picturesque as was Fishing Bay. Will take your advice and find one of the anchorages listed. It's all about finding unexplored and unpopulated sights, but might be going ashore to find a restaurant, pool or shower as well. 
My concerns with the heat as well as the thunderstorms, so if the jellies aren't so bad would be great. Will be sure to plan for the calamity and reduce sails on notice.


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

You may also want to consider coming up the York river....to York River Yacht Haven. You can get overnight dockage and there is an excellent resturant, pool, laundry facilities and ship's store. 
It is right across from Yorktown where there are beaches, restaurants, and a maritime museum. You can motor over and dock for several hours for just a few dollars.
We often see dolphins in that area as well.


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Feb 19, 2012)

We are at the Severn river Marina off the mobjack in Virginia. All the rivers off the mobjack are relatively undeveloped and quiet. Very sleepy place compared to the Severn river in Maryland where I grew up. 

I'd also recommend carters creek off the rappahnnock.


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

SeaQuinn said:


> You may also want to consider coming up the York river....to York River Yacht Haven. You can get overnight dockage and there is an excellent resturant, pool, laundry facilities and ship's store.
> It is right across from Yorktown where there are beaches, restaurants, and a maritime museum. You can motor over and dock for several hours for just a few dollars.
> We often see dolphins in that area as well.


Thanks SeaQuinn. The York is high on our list if we aren't able to go north as far as Solomans. I picked up on the restuarant and pool opportunities and it looks like it would be a very civilized stop with great eats. Whichever way we go I'll post an update. Looks like we got a break if the current forecast holds.


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

Sic Semper Tyrannis said:


> We are at the Severn river Marina off the mobjack in Virginia. All the rivers off the mobjack are relatively undeveloped and quiet. Very sleepy place compared to the Severn river in Maryland where I grew up.
> 
> I'd also recommend carters creek off the rappahnnock.


Sic, thanks I agree the Mobjack area is tops. Haven't been into the tributaries so will keep that in mind if we stay south. If I do venture there with 5' draft will be good to know which to stay clear of. We will have dingy with power so exploring will be totally an option so we're excited. The lighthouse used to be on an island and we'd go there and walk the shores. Tells you how long since then! Like you, though I'd also recommend Mobjack area high on anyone's visits in southern Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

SeaQuinn said:


> You may also want to consider coming up the York river....to York River Yacht Haven. You can get overnight dockage and there is an excellent resturant, pool, laundry facilities and ship's store.
> It is right across from Yorktown where there are beaches, restaurants, and a maritime museum. You can motor over and dock for several hours for just a few dollars.
> We often see dolphins in that area as well.


just look out for the marine police. i got nailed for wake from my dinghy out in the river.


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

ggray said:


> just look out for the marine police. i got nailed for wake from my dinghy out in the river.


Hope that doesn't happen, but I'm more likely to get nailed for impeding the river currents with this huge displacement 1 cylinder muscle....but thanks, I'll keep it below trip speed!


----------

